# !!! Meeting Tomorrow !!!



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Girls
Well, we thought it would NEVER happen ... but we finally meet 'our' two children tomorrow!

I'm not sure how I'm feeling ... excited/scared/nervous/tired ... we've waited so long and now its almost here we're a bit dumb-struck! We have a morning of meetings and then we meet them in the afternoon – our SW said "Imagine how nervous you feel, they'll feel ten times worse!" Apparently they are really excited about meeting us so hopefully it will go ok.

Please keep everything crossed for us tomorrow and I'll let you know how it goes.

Love to all.
EML


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Eml

I can so remember those feelings when we did intros 13months ago! 

Just enjoy every second of meeting them

xxxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Dear EML

How marvellous      = I remember our first meeting with BBB so clearly and Intros remain a very very special memory to us. You will have an absolute ball - enjoy every minute..... and it will only get better!!!!!!

HAVE AN ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT TIME...
love HHH x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh enjoy enjoy enjoy  

Let us know how it goes when you get a chance 
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

how exciting hun, i can't wait to read how it all goes

pam xx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow EML.

I'm sure once the nerves have passed you will be grinning from ear to ear - have fun 

Bluebells xxxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

EML,
How exciting............I bet you won't sleep a wink tonight. Hope that the meeting goes well - it's the beginning of your dream come true, have a fabulous time hun, and let us know how it goes,
lol
D
xxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

As someone who went through it all a year ago, and is about to do it all again - I can honestly say it'll be a moment you cherish forever.  Have a wonderful day!  

Bx


----------



## L456 (Sep 2, 2008)

How exciting for you EML  

I hope you have a great day tomorrow and look forward to hearing all about it.

Take care
xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Luck EML

           

Can't wait to hear how it all goes.

Nefe


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear All
Just a quickie before we leave for Foster Mums house...
The meeting was all we could have hoped for... they even called DH 'Dad'.
I felt a panic attack coming on during the day (during the official red-tape meeting) because there is so much to remember. So much to-ing and fro-ing, our proposed meeting with birth mum etc, I was getting quite stressed about it all, I couldn't sleep a wink – but yesterday as we walked them home and they held our hands all the way it all seems worth the effort we've got to put in over the next two weeks.
Thank you all for your words of support.
Love
EML
(and family!!!)


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awww congratulations EML    Memories to cherish forever  

Enjoy getting to know your daughters


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

EML that is fantastic


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations EML, enjoy every moment.   

Cindy


----------

